# Membership



## DeeBee (Nov 4, 2007)

How long do we have to wait for our Membership details? I know you have to play with the kids, but..........

I see the money left my Bank, "promptley"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks
:? [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hi oldgit,
membership packs normally take around 4 weeks'ish , sometimes delayed by people on holiday etc

PM me if it has been more that that and i will chase it up for you :wink:

Look forward to seeing you at a local meet in the near future

Mark.


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I'm guessing you paid by PayPal, which of course takes the payment straight away - there isn't an option for us to take the payment as we dispatch the pack.

We state up to 6 weeks for membership packs as the personalised membership cards have to be ordered - if you drop an email to shop(a)ttoc.co.uk with your real name, we can take a look for you 

Cheers, Clive


----------

